# Alum Creek



## Lazy 8

Hey guys, what's the prognosis for Alum Creek this year? Any predictions?


----------



## crittergitter

My uncle got one last week, low 30's. As for prognosis, I don't know?? 

Might be more guys fishing it since Clearfork has that massive algae bloom that appears to be a real problem. Now thru June is prime time!


----------



## Lazy 8

I was introduced to Alum about 5 years ago and I caught 1 my first time out and another my second time out. Then they told me I owed the Muskie God's almost 19,800 and something casts. 
Seems like it went downhill each year after that?
I remember a few years ago when they had that big hot shot pro tournament on Alum, if I recall, they didn't catch any Higgins.
Am I crazy, or do I need to shut up and go fish?


----------



## crittergitter

2010 was a bad year. Alum had an amazing population of muskies, but heavy and consistent late winter rains ruined it. With the dam gates wide open for 3 straight weeks a LOT of fish got dumped out. There are still fish in there, but it hasn't recovered yet.


----------



## MuskyFan

The ODNR still stocks it but are looking at ending it at Alum due to the fish going over the spillway. That's why there are so many fish between the lake the the Ohio.


----------



## TopRaider15

I dont mind the musky making it to the creeks and rivers...they were in there before we ruined the water quality, but certainly understand the desire to have lakes with viable populations. I hope they keep stocking Alum despite the fact that they lose so many, would love to one day see natural reproduction happening in all the tail waters of the stocked lakes in SW OH CC and East Fork.


----------



## crittergitter

Last I heard they had implemented a 10 year study to track the loss of fish through the dam. That started around 2014, I believe. This was initiated because when the DOW addressed the problem with the Army Corps to see about making changes to the dam, possibly a net or obstruction to stop the loss of the fish, the Corps wanted proof (multiple years of data). So, that's why the started the tagging program. 

I haven't seen anything from a Muskie Summit indicating they will stop stocking Alum. I had heard they may stop stocking East Fork as there is little to no registered angling effort there. No reports on the MAL. So, the DOW assumes it is a wasted effort to stock them there.


----------



## MuskyFan

We had a ODNR rep speak at Gregg Thomas and Tony Grant's seminar in Wilmintonthis year. He told us they were seriously considering ending stocking at Alum. They can't justify the loss of fish and funds due to the dam's configuration. They would rather put the fish elsewhere where they can't get out.


----------



## Earthworms

Actually info I get is a little different, 2 active studies going on at the moment. Pit tags on some fish with scans on certain musky boats to track them. Radio tagged fish in addition for habitat studies. Sensors in the spillway and downstream to watch release events. With this being said and the involvement with the 2 musky club fund raising, I believe just the opposite, rumor has it we can get extra Muskies in the next stocking.


----------



## MuskyFan

Guess we'll have to wait and see. Funny how different messages are passed out in different areas. Personally, I hope they don't stop stocking at Alum. I don't get up there that often but it's nice when I do.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I know a lot of river guys that would hate to see them quit the alum stockings.... 
As much As I hate seeing them stuck in the spillway,the chance it gives to the guy that doesn't own a boat to catch a trophy fish is awesome. 
To those "in the know" please keep us posted as you here updates?


----------



## crittergitter

If they did stop stocking Alum, I would hope they would start stocking Hoover. The blue cat stocking program shows the reservoir retains trophy caliber fish better than Alum Creek. Central Ohio needs a good musky lake. The only downside is that Hoover is owned by City of Columbus. Might not be a problem as Clearfork is owned by City of Mansfield. I guess we'll see.

Since Alum is already established I'd prefer that they keep it in the program.


----------



## MuskyFan

There's 10 lakes stocked, 9 by Ohio and 1 by PA. With East Fork being dropped because of the same issue that leaves SW OH with only one stocked Muskie lake (although East Fork and Cowan still produce fish from time to time). Alum is within 2 hours of most of us down here so I'd like to see it continued.


----------



## CleoSpooner

I think it really has nothing to do with how many are going over the dam. I know a guy who lives on the lake and he says everyone just kills them. I know I was disgusted by the number of dead ones I saw the last time I was there. It's a shame ! The state was proactive in controlling the shad, which has helped with the crappies. But crappie guys think the muskys eat all their fish. As deep as Alum is, I was looking for the next state record to come from there.


----------



## Lazy 8

I know a guy in the local Muskie club that helped the ODNR a few years back when they shocked a bunch of the Muskies down in the spillway and trucked them up and released them back in the lake. I can't remember the exact number cause I've got CRS syndrome (can't remember chit)
I know it was WELL over 100 and they only lost 1/2 dozen.
So the Muskie chase shad over the spillway?
Man, I just want Alum back the way it was a few years ago. I also want to state that I turn mine back loose to fight another day. We trolled my first one beside the boat for a few minutes before she kicked and swam away. That was when I learned how better to handle one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Might be more guys fishing it since Clearfork has that massive algae bloom that appears to be a real problem. Now thru June is prime time![/QUOTE]

What would happen to Clear Fork if they took the No Wake restrictsion off for, let's say one month?
Would that help with the algae? I mean is it just sitting too dormant?
Chop that crap up with a 200hp?


----------



## MuskyFan

CleoSpooner said:


> I think it really has nothing to do with how many are going over the dam. I know a guy who lives on the lake and he says everyone just kills them. I know I was disgusted by the number of dead ones I saw the last time I was there. It's a shame ! The state was proactive in controlling the shad, which has helped with the crappies. But crappie guys think the muskys eat all their fish. As deep as Alum is, I was looking for the next state record to come from there.


The same argument is used up in Wisconsin about Muskies eating all the walleye. Both are wrong. Yeah, Muskies eat fish, all types. But so do fishermen who go out day after day and take their daily limit (and then some). Which is worse for a fishery? Yup, taking your daily limit is legal. But killing a gamefish just because you don't like it is not.


----------



## crittergitter

I reviewed the notes from the Summit this past spring. It looks as though they ran trap nets at East Fork this spring and will do angler surveys to determine viability of a continued musky program at EF. It sounds like the local crappie anglers want to preserve their precious crappie lake. SMH???

Anyway, there is talk that CJ Brown would replace it. I don't know how well it retains fish. It seems like it would be a troller friendly lake. I wonder if the Corps is open to a retaining system fitted to the Alum dam?


----------



## Lazy 8

IDK, but I hope and pray they figure something out.


----------



## TopRaider15

Nothing makes my blood boil like walleye and crappie guys claiming musky eat all the fish. They are an apex predator, they increase overall quality of fish in lake and keep bait numbers in check. 

Quit going out and insisting on catching your limit every time you go out. Fed myself on fish and game in college up in MN would only keep what i needed to eat, usually one eye/Kamloop or 3 crappies. Would always have funny conversations when guys would ask why I was leaving "so early" I would tell dudes, "I'm just taking what I need, trying to preserve the fishery"


----------



## Lewzer

> It sounds like the local crappie anglers want to preserve their precious crappie lake. SMH???





> Nothing makes my blood boil like walleye and crappie guys claiming musky eat all the fish. They are an apex predator, they increase overall quality of fish in lake and keep bait numbers in check.


 My 2 cents.

I am a crappie fisherman in NEO and favorite lake for crappie and large crappie is West Branch.
As Top Raider stated they improve the overall quality of the fishery just like the wolves in Yellowstone keep the elk and bison herds healthier and cutting down the coyote population.


----------



## Lazy 8

Since this is winding down a tad, I've got a question. I was reading about the guys asking each other where they were catching shad over on Hoover and it made me think, are you allowed to use live bait like shad to catch Muskies?
And all you other fishermen, please Don't get me wrong, Muskie is ALL I fish for. I was bitten by the Muskie bug in a bad way. I have a love/hate relationship with them. It's kinda like your MIL driving over the cliff in your new Corvette.
I'll prolly never fish with shad but it made me think???


----------



## TopRaider15

I use suckers up north all the time in the fall, have definitely contemplated putting a big Skipjack on a quick strike rig. Imagine it would be tough to keep shad alive. But nothing beats live bait! 
That being said hooking mortality, keeping bait alive and the costs of suckers can be outrageous limit my live bait musky fishing to the fall when its a known tactic


----------



## Lazy 8

I lived in central FL for about 3 years and I learned how to catch wild Golden Shiners sometimes as big as my hand. Largemouth loved them. I hooked them thru their upper lip and out one, "nostril" if that's what you call it. Others caught them behind their dorsal fin. I liked my way best. I think they stayed, lively longer.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

I may be wrong but I think the law reads that you cannot use "Game" fish as bait. Bluegills, crappie, bass, muskies, catfish, etc. are considered game fish and shad, suckers, shiners, minnows, etc. are not.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

I


TopRaider15 said:


> Nothing makes my blood boil like walleye and crappie guys claiming musky eat all the fish. They are an apex predator, they increase overall quality of fish in lake and keep bait numbers in check.
> 
> Quit going out and insisting on catching your limit every time you go out. Fed myself on fish and game in college up in MN would only keep what i needed to eat, usually one eye/Kamloop or 3 crappies. Would always have funny conversations when guys would ask why I was leaving "so early" I would tell dudes, "I'm just taking what I need, trying to preserve the fishery"


If crappie and walleye guys had any smarts, they would contribute to the musky minnow fund. Muskies thin out the weak and sick fish which allows the remaining fish to eat the food those fish would have eaten making the remaining fish far more health than they would be without the muskies.


----------



## Lazy 8

I always considered bluegills and crappies to be, panfish. I could maybe see where a crappie would be considered a gamefish but a bluegill? I suppose a sunfish is also?


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Lazy 8 said:


> I always considered bluegills and crappies to be, panfish. I could maybe see where a crappie would be considered a gamefish but a bluegill? I suppose a sunfish is also?


Yes, that is my understanding.


----------



## crittergitter

You can use gamefish as bait. You just have to catch it legally, ie hook and line. You can't catch and keep gamefish with a net or trap and use it for bait. That is what is illegal.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks CG.


----------



## TopRaider15

I'm headed up to the UP, will get there tonight. Will be fishing through the 4th, in the crystal falls-all of iron county area. Hitting a few of my all time favorite local spots, hopefully have a good report. Rivers have been blown out so I might be hoofing it to some small inland gems or opt to night fish Chicagoan...which could pay off and I wouldnt mind if it did.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

About 3 weeks ago,I made a walk up the Sam to look down in the spillway. The water was up but clear. I seen 3 muskie in the one section i could see bottom. And imagine there where fish sitting in the deeper section I normally see them when the spillway water is down.
I imagine all this rain this summer is not helping the cause


----------



## Lazy 8

TopRaider15 said:


> I'm headed up to the UP, will get there tonight. Will be fishing through the 4th, in the crystal falls-all of iron county area. Hitting a few of my all time favorite local spots, hopefully have a good report. Rivers have been blown out so I might be hoofing it to some small inland gems or opt to night fish Chicagoan...which could pay off and I wouldnt mind if it did.


TP, how'd you make out up north?


----------



## TopRaider15

Lazy 8 said:


> TP, how'd you make out up north?


Was a bust. Got to the cabin only to find the rig we use to tow boats had been taken for a joy ride...needed new power steering pump, radiator and front right rotor.....Man was I pissed. After dealing with that, was left with 1 day to musky fish and dam work (literally replacing a gate on the dam) at my favorite spot derailed any chance to get on musky water.

Think pounding water for 2 days without catching is frustrating, try driving 11 hours and not being able to wet a line. At least I'll be able to make it back up in 2 weeks and again in September. But was able to hammer a few nice crappie and bass on the lake our place is on.


----------



## Lazy 8

Man o man, I'll bet those kid's ears were burning or whoever did the damage. I'm just left to shake my head from side to side and say, dang. (I would of said damn but thought not appropriate)
Well, look at it this way, smooth sailing now.


----------

